# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  من هو الشخص اللذي يؤثر فيك

## معاذ ملحم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا اليوم حاب اطرح عليكم سؤال واحد و الموضوع مفهوم من عنوانه 

و السؤال :
من هو الشخص اللذي له اكبر تأثير عليك

او من هو الشخص اللذي يأثر في حياتك بشكل كبير 


انا بستنى ردودكم و ارائكم

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

*بالحقيقة أيها القناص قد يكون لكل شخص دور مهم في حياتي ودور مؤثر ويجوز أن يكون التعبير أن التأثير لكل شخص دور مختلف عن الآخر وليس بالأهمية أن يكون المهم والمؤثر شخص واحد 
بالحقيقة الشخص الذي يلعب الدور المؤثر في حياتي هو الشخص الرومانسي جداً هذا الذي يكسرني  في لحظات ويلملمني شظايا في لحظة..*

----------


## M7MD

*الصديق*

----------


## محمد العزام

الحبيب

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

اكثر الاشخاص اثر في حياتي هو والدي الحبيب.....

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> *بالحقيقة أيها القناص قد يكون لكل شخص دور مهم في حياتي ودور مؤثر ويجوز أن يكون التعبير أن التأثير لكل شخص دور مختلف عن الآخر وليس بالأهمية أن يكون المهم والمؤثر شخص واحد 
> بالحقيقة الشخص الذي يلعب الدور المؤثر في حياتي هو الشخص الرومانسي جداً هذا الذي يكسرني  في لحظات ويلملمني شظايا في لحظة..*



كلام رائع و اتمنى ان تجدي الشخص الرومنسي 
ويسلموو على المرور 




> *الصديق*


يا الله ما اجمل كلامك 



> الحبيب


و انت يا محمد العزام  الله يخليلك حبيبك 




> اكثر الاشخاص اثر في حياتي هو والدي الحبيب.....



الوالد شي مهم بالنسبه لي و انا متلك تماما 

وخصوصا إذا كانت روح الوالد كروح الشباب 

تكون الحياه حلوه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكلوو ما حد بيأثر فيكم

----------


## The Gentle Man

> شكلوو ما حد بيأثر فيكم


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Paradise

اكتر اتنين أثروا وبأثروا بحياتي
امي و ابي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *بالحقيقة أيها القناص قد يكون لكل شخص دور مهم في حياتي ودور مؤثر ويجوز أن يكون التعبير أن التأثير لكل شخص دور مختلف عن الآخر وليس بالأهمية أن يكون المهم والمؤثر شخص واحد 
> بالحقيقة الشخص الذي يلعب الدور المؤثر في حياتي هو الشخص الرومانسي جداً هذا الذي يكسرني  في لحظات ويلملمني شظايا في لحظة..*


كتير . :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 

مشكور يا معاذ  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا تحيه عسكريه عل المرور

----------


## مالك

الصداقه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اخ مالك كيف الصداقه بتأثر فيك 

انا بقصد من الموضوع مين من الاشخاص بيأثر فيك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الشخص هو الانسان الغالي عقلبي صاحبي وصديقي رشيد شبيب  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تحيه عسكريه 

هل رشيد شبيب يؤثر فيك 

او هل لك ان تحكي لنا من هو اللذي يؤثر فيك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

معاذ رشيد انسان لا اعرفه الا لفتره قصيرة بس هذا الشخص أثر في لدرجة لا توصف . :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## حسناء الربيع

بابا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والدي العزيز ومن ثم صديقي

----------


## hossamhh2006

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الشخص الى بيأر فية 

عمرو دياب

----------


## الاء

بابا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الوالد أكثر شي

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ماحدا بأثر في  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا الزمن بيأثر فيي  :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_



ماحدا بأثر في 


_


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

والدي ووالدتي بالدرجه الاولى
اخواني الكبار بالدرجه الثانيه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اكتر اتنين أثروا وبأثروا بحياتي
امي و ابي

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

حبيبي واصدقائي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

امي وابي الله يخليهم لي      :Icon31: 
مشكور على الموضوع الحلو  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا ميرفا على المرور العطر

----------


## لؤلؤة الحياة

الشخص الأكثر تأثيرا  في حياتي هو 
والدتي


حفظها الله

----------


## مادلين

الصديق الخائن

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أتأثر من الحياة ..


*عَلمَتِنيُ الحَياهُ الآ آُسِأل‘ الكَاذِبُ لم كَذبتُ

لآنهُ حَتماً سَيْجيـبني بكذبه اخرى*

----------

